# Furniture



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Lots of urban areas have "Furniture Liquidators". Too, many don't advertise in order to keep costs down. Often they are located in out of the way, maybe seedy looking strip malls. That's to keep costs down. Don't be afraid to walk in. The operators may seem like some Tony Soprano gang who spend nights hijacking trucks. How else could they sell this high end stuff so cheap? The reality is, some Liquidators buy really nice stuff from sellers who are distressed in some form or other - bankrupt stores, no room for the new models, people who returned stuff cause they changed their minds or it was too big, or too small, or the colour isn't right, and so on. 

The downside could be they don't have the selection. So, get some crap from Sally Ann. Then keep dropping by the Liquidators until you get what you desire. Then take the crap back to Sally Ann. You'll end up with a place full of high end stuff that could last a lifetime. 

But don't just buy from some place just because it has "Liquidator" plastered all over the place. Browse around a few of them, until you find the real deal.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Most of our home furniture was purchased used either thrift shops or other family members that were upgrading their furniture.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I have bought a lot of our current furniture from an estate auction company. 

These days a lot of folks are down sizing, so furniture moves though thier lives twice - once in the SFH, and once when they vacate the condo to move to assited living, in with the kids, or are deceased while living at the condo.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Similar to newfoundlander61, most of our furniture, which 90% is high quality (solid wood or veneered solid wood) has come from garage sales or thrift stores, or relatives handing furniture down. We have purchased two Ikea storage units but they came second hand to us, I hate the cheap quality but they work great for storing games, puzzles, craft paper etc. so I put up with the lower quality for convenience.

I recently had a garden bench made out of some old, solid wood dining chairs that were freecycled to me. I love it, will try and post a picture if I can figure out how to.


----------

